# Horizontal card cut



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried the horizontal card cut that Marty suggested. It is a little cooler this morning and the breeze picked up. Notice the dancing flowers and the small wagon wheel. It is sitting in a rocking chair that is why it is moving.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Roger ! Now you're having fun . :bouncy: The videos are looking good with the camera position . Feels awesome ! Doesn't it .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Congratulations Roger ! Now you're having fun . :bouncy: The videos are looking good with the camera position . Feels awesome ! Doesn't it .


Thanks Marty using the camera like that sure makes it simple. I will have to agree that is a kick.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Roger ! Now you're having fun . :bouncy: The videos are looking good with the camera position . Feels awesome ! Doesn't it .
> ...


There is no stopping you now !!! Try every possible shot ever done .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great Zeus, Roger!!!! Once you got up on that pony, you proved you sure know how to ride it!!! That was really great shooting. No more excuses now ... you have the skills to do all of the badge shoots. I am rooting for you!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that was total awesome shooting my friend...Glad some of you guys can do that...I would not be able too see the card that far...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Boom!!!! Good shooting, my man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Sweet shooting Roger. I hope to be on that level one day.



oldmiser said:


> that was total awesome shooting my friend...Glad some of you guys can do that...I would not be able too see the card that far...~AKAOldmiser


Clear outcha inbox


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shooting Roger and super video!!!

Now I need to go out to shoot!! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent shooting, Roger, and great angle for the video!

Do you feel more accurate with the 24-50 or the 12-50, or about the same with either?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Nobodo said:


> Excellent shooting, Roger, and great angle for the video!
> Do you feel more accurate with the 24-50 or the 12-50, or about the same with either?


For me the 24-50 has the edge maybe it is because I shoot it the most. On the other hand maybe the reson I shoot it the most is that it is the most accurate for me.


----------

